# Let's see your axolotl pic/video. :)



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I bought an axolotl for my girl after she has her own 25 gallon planted tank a couple months ago.
It is a very interesting animal and my whole family loves her. 
Her name is Puchi-puchi. She is about 1 year old.
She eats pellets and loves to eat freeze dried krill from our hands.
She comes out everyday from her cave swiming and crawling around the tank a bit and jumps to the surface for a gasp of air every now and then.
Please show your axolotl pic/video here.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

what a awesome tank!! i have pictures of my 6 ill have to post here when im free. They are amazing creatures! Yours looks great


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Puchi-puchi is so pretty! Axolotl's always remind me of Pokemon . Her tank is beautiful too!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks.
We got this female from Pat (mykiss) she has been very healthy and eating very well ever since.
We try to just feed enough to keep the belly about the same width as the head when looking down which is supposed to be the right size.
They are supposed to live in cold water but Pat told me she lived in 74F when I got her so now we are keeping her around there. She seems to be fine. I was concerned about oxygen level so I point the spray bar upward to hit the glass so it creats some aeration without too much current.
Would be interested in seeing other axolotl, please...come on... people.


----------

